

HN giveaway: 4 domains, just email me. - iworkforthem

http://pursuitsofhousing.com/<p>http://buyrequests.com/<p>http://bizdept.com/<p>http://tradesalerts.com/<p>It is registered with GoDaddy, just email me ( iworkforthem AT gmail DOT com ) your Customer # &#38; email address on GoDaddy.
======
opendomain
We would be glad to have them. We give domains to Open groups for Free - we
are "Open Source for Domains". We have given the domains Oscon.Com,
Drupal.Com, Fosdem.org, OpenAjax.Org and many others.

~~~
iworkforthem
Email me ( iworkforthem AT gmail DOT com ) your Customer # & email address on
GoDaddy.

------
arkitaip
This is a good idea. I'm currently hoarding a couple of domains that I bought
on a impulse and I would love to see them be put to good use.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I own 16, but most of them are custom ones for myself - e.g., lishin.org or my
mom's name - and some are just jokes, like cannedgoat.com that I don't really
expect anyone to want.

